# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة :: من هو النبي (ع)

## ابو طارق

*(1)**من المقصود في قوله تعالى**:: {فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى مَوْتِهِ إِلَّا دَابَّةُ الْأَرْضِ )    صدق الله العلي العظيم**1:: النبي الياس  (ع)**2 :: النبي  سليمان (ع)**3:: النبي موسى (ع)*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*


*الله يعطيك العافية والدي العزيز* 

*وكل الشكر لك على مجهودك الرائع للتثقيفنا افكارك حلوة وتخلينا نبحث* 


*الله يخليك لنا* 

*الجواب : النبي سليمان عليه السلام* 



*تحياتي مع احترامي*

*ابنتك ام محمد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين**الشكر الدائم لكي  سيدتي ((ام محمد))  لمتابعتك  كل المواضيع الاسلامية* 

*سوف انتظر  اجوبة  الاعضاء الباقين  ولمدة يومين وبعدها* 

*اصحح واضع  سؤال  ثاني* 

*مع كل تقديري واحترامي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## تاج

المقصود هو :

2 :: النبي سليمان (ع)

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
*2 :: النبي سليمان (ع)*
كان سليمان(ع) متكئا على عصاه يراقب الجن وهم يعملون. فمات وهو على وضعه متكئا على العصا.. ورآه الجن فظنوا أنه يصلي واستمروا في عملهم. ومرت أيام طويلة.. ثم جاءت دابة الأرض، وهي نملة تأكل الخشب.. وبدأت تأكل عصا سليمان..(ع) كانت جائعة فأكلت جزء من العصا.. استمرت النملة تأكل العصا أياما.. كانت تأكل الجزء الملامس للأرض، فلما ازداد ما أكلته منها اختلت العصا وسقطت من يد سليمان..(ع) اختل بعدها توازن الجسد العظيم فهوى إلى الأرض.. ارتطم الجسد العظيم بالأرض فهرع الناس إليه..

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

_الجميع  جاوب (صح)_ 

_السؤال التالي_ 
*من النبي الذي  تزوج ابنة النبي  شعيب  (ع)* 

*1 :: النبي عيسى  (ع)* 

*2 :: النبي موسى  (ع)*

*3 :: النبي سليمان (ع)*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
2 :: النبي موسى (ع)
__________تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

*الجواب مو متاكدة منه* 

*اعتقد انه النبي موسى عليه السلام* 

*مع الاخ قزويني*

----------


## تاج

نبي الله موسى " عليه السلام " ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اعزائي ((القزويني )) ((ام محمد )) ((تاج))*
* كل الاجوبة * 

*صح100%*

*من هو نبي قوم عاد* 

*1 :: النبي اليسع* 

*(2) :: النبي داوود  (ع) * 

*(3) :: النبي  سليمان (ع)     *

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*نبي قوم عاد هو النبي هود عليه السلام*

----------


## القزويني

*نبيّ الله هود عليه السلام**

*
وقومه قبيلة عاد قومه : 


قبيلة يقال لهم : عاد بن عوص بن سام بن نوح ، وكانوا عرباً أقوياء ، يعيشون في خصب ورغد عيش ، ولكنهم كفروا بالله ، وجحدوا نعمه ، فعبدوا من دونه الآلهة ، وجعلوها أصناماً ثلاثة يقال لأحدها صداء ، والآخر : صمود ، والثالث الهباء . ( تاريخ الطبري ) . 
مساكنهم : 
كانوا يسكنون مدينة عظيمة " بالأحقاف " ، وهي موضع جنوب شرق شبه الجزيرة العربية ، شمـال حضرموت ، وجنوب الربع الخالي ، وإلى الشرق من عمان والأحقاف تعنى : جبال الرمل المعوجة .. انظر الخريطة .. 
الدعوة إلى التوحيد : 
دعا هود - عليه السلام - قومه إلى عبادة الله وحده ، وترك عبادة الأصنام ، لأن ذلك سبيل لاتقـاء العذاب يوم القيامة . 
قال تعالى : 
( وإلى عاد أخاهم هودًا ، قال : يا قوم اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره ، أفلا تتقون ) ( الأعراف : 65 ) . 
( واذكر أخا عاد إذ أنذر قومه بالأحقاف وقد خلت النذر من بين يديه ومن خلفه ألا تعبدوا إلا الله إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم ) ( الأحقاف : 21 ) . 
______________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتم  واعطيكم  علامة  10\10*

*((ام محمد ))و ((القزويني ))*

*لماذا   لاني  تعمدت ان اضع السؤال * 

*وتكون جميع الاجوبة   غلط* 

*انما انتم  بحثتم ولم تعتمدوا   (المعطيات  )*

*شكرا لكم* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من النبي الذي قال لقومه ( أتدعون بعلا وتذرون أحسن الخالقين ) ؟؟*

*1 ::    النبي الياس  (ع)             * 
*2 :: النبي  هود (ع)*

*3 :: النبي  نوح (ع)*

----------


## القزويني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قوله تعالى 

(أَتَدْعُونَ بَعْلاً وَتَذَرُونَ أَحْسَنَ الخَالِقِينَ) 125 الصافات*




*_____________تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*من هو النبي (ع)*
*اين الجواب*

----------


## القزويني

1 :: النبي الياس (ع)

_________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*شو   وينكم  يا شاطرين * 

*يجب ان تشاركوا   اذا كان الجواب  (صح) او (غلط)* 


*المشاركة ضرورية*

----------


## تاج

الجواب هو :
نبي الله الياس " عليه السلام "

----------


## ابو زكي السناوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
النبي هوالياس <ع >

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نعم* 

*الاجابة  (صح)  100%* 

*تحياتي للجميع* 

****************************

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السؤال* 


*من النبي الذي قال  عنه تعالى    (   إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِراً )*

*1 :: النبي محمد  (ع)* 

*2 ::النبي موسى  (ع)* 

*3 :: النبي أيوب  (ع)*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

3 :: النبي أيوب (ع) 
_______تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*النبي ايوب ( ع)*

*ان شاء الله صح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النبي أيوب عليه السلام*

----------


## تاج

نبي الله أيوب عليه السلام ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*صح 100%*

*للجميع* 

*من النبي الذي سخر الله له الريح تجري بأمره* *1 :: النبي ابراهيم  (ع)* 

*2 :: النبي داوود (ع)* 

*3 :: النبي سليمان  (ع)*

----------


## تاج

الجواب هو : 
نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*(صح)*
*نعم نبي الله سليمان (ع)* 
******************************* 
*السؤال*  
*من النبي الذي جاء خصمان فطلبا منه ان يحكم بينهما بالحق ولا يشطط*  
*1 :: النبي سليمان (ع)*  
*2 :: النبي داوود (ع)*  
*3 :: النبي يحيى (ع)*

----------


## القزويني

*2 :: النبي داوود (ع)* 

*__________تحياتي*

----------


## نور الهدى

*النبي داود عليه السلام*

----------


## تاج

نبي الله داود عليه السلام ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*نعم  الاجوبة  صحيحة 100%*



*السؤال  التالي* 


*من النبي الذي استجاب الله دعاءه  وأصلح له زوجه ؟* 

*1 :: النبي زكريا   (ع)     * 

*2 :: النبي نوح  (ع)* 

*3 :: النبي شعيب  (ع)*

----------


## نور الهدى

*النبي زكريا عليه السلام* 

*كانت امرأته عاقر وكبيرة في السن فدعا الله عز وجل ان يرزقه بولد فرزقه بنبي الله يحي عليه السلام*

----------


## القزويني

1 :: النبي زكريا (ع) 


_______________تحياتي

----------


## همسات وله

النبي زكريا عليه السلام

----------


## تاج

نبي الله زكريا عليه السلام ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*الاجوبة صحيحة*  
*************************************** 
*من النبي الذي رفعه الله مكان عليا ؟* 
*1 :: النبي عيسى (ع)*  
*2 :: النبي ابراهيم (ع)*  
*3 :: النبي ادريس (ع)*

----------


## نور الهدى

*النبي عيسى عليه السلام*

----------


## القزويني

*1 :: النبي عيسى (ع)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

النبي عيسى عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*مبدئيا * 

*الاجوبة  صحيحة  100%* 

*تشكروا  جميعا * 

*((ام محمد ** القزويني  ** عيون لاتنام ))*

*انتظروا  غدا  مسابقة  جديدة* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
يلا انا بحط السؤال
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قَالُوا مَا أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنزَلَ الرَّحْمن مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ تَكْذِبُونَ).  
من المقصود بالاية الكريمة 
_________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*هم* 

*أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ  سورة  يس   الآية (15)* 

*السؤال* 

*من القائل* 

*قال ابن ام ان القوم استضعفوني وكادوا يقتلونني فلا تشمت بي الاعداء ولا تجعلني مع القوم الظالمين*

----------


## القزويني

قال هارون؟ " قال يا ابن أم إن القوم استضعفوني وكادوا يقتلونني فلا تشمت بي الأعداء ولا تجعلني مع القوم الظالمين " 
___________تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

من هو النبي:الذي قل
من قبل يا قوم إنما فتنتم به وإن ربكم الرحمن فاتبعوني وأطيعوا أمري… 




__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب (نبي الله هارون ) في سورة ( طه) الاية (90)*  

*من قبل يا قوم إنما فتنتم به وإن ربكم الرحمن فاتبعوني وأطيعوا أمري…*  

 
********************** 
*السؤال* 
*لمن كان هذا الجواب ومن القائل*  

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرّاً عِندَهُ قَالَ* 
*هَذَا مِن فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَن شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ* 
*وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ*

----------


## القزويني

القائل
الجن
المخاطب نبي الله سليمان (ع) 







___________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*تأكد من الجواب* 

*الجواب  غلط   مع الاسف  (ابني) * 


*ولا تنسى  السؤال*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
الاجابة

 ـ وحين رجع رسل ملكة سبأ إليها‏,‏ وأخبروها بما قاله سليمان لهم‏..‏ قالت‏:‏ قد عرفت أنه ليس بملك وما لنا به من طاقة‏,‏ وبعثت إلي سليمان ـ عليه السلام ـ إني قادمة إليك بملوك قومي لأنظر في أمرك وماتدعونا إليه من دينك‏,‏ ثم توجهت إليه في اثني عشر ألف رجل من أشراف قومها ـ بعد أن أقفلت الأبواب علي عرشها ـ فجعل سليمان يبعث الجن يأتونه بمسيرها ومنتهاها كل يوم وليلة‏,‏ حتي إذا دنت من حدود مملكته جمع من عنده من الإنس والجن ممن تحت يده فقال لهم‏:‏ أيكم يأتيني بعرشها قبل أن يأتوني مسلمين‏.‏ ولعل سليمان ـ عليه السلام ـ قد طلب إحضار عرشها ـ من بلاد اليمن إلي فلسطين حيث مقر مملكته بلدة القدس ـ ليطلعها علي عظيم قدرة الله ـ تعالي ـ‏,‏ وعلي ما أعطاه ـ سبحانه ـ له من ملك عريض‏,‏ ومن نعم جليلة‏,‏ ومن قوة خارقة‏,‏ حيث سخر له الله ـ تعالي ـ من يحضر له عرش تلك الملكة من مكان بعيد في زمن يسير‏,‏ وقد رد عفريت من الجن علي سليمان ـ عليه السلام ـ بقوله‏:‏ أنا آتيك بعرش هذه الملكة‏,‏ قبل أن تقوم من مجلسك هذا‏,‏ أو قبل أن تقف من جلوسك‏,‏ وإني علي حمله وإحضاره من تلك الأماكن البعيدة إليك‏,‏ لقادر علي ذلك بحيث لايثقل حمله علي‏,‏ ولأمين علي إحضاره دون أن يضيع منه شيء‏.‏ وكأن سليمان ـ عليه السلام ـ قد استبطأ إحضار عرش تلك الملكة في تلك الفترة التي حددها ذلك المارد القوي الشديد من الجن‏,‏ فنهض جندي آخر من جنود سليمان‏,‏ ذكره ووصفه القرآن الكريم بقوله‏:‏ قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب أنا آتيك به قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك‏.‏ قال بعض المفسرين‏:‏ والمراد بالذي عنده علم من الكتاب‏:‏ آصف بن برخيا‏,‏ 

_______________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا مازلت مصر على ان الجواب غلط* 

*ارجع للقرآن الكريم وللتفاسير* 

*وابحث عن اسم* 

*آصف بن برخيا* 

*شكرا ابني*  
{ قَالَ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلْمَلأُ أَيُّكُمْ يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا قَبْلَ أَن يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ } * { قَالَ عِفْرِيتٌ مِّن ٱلْجِنِّ أَنَاْ آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن تَقُومَ مِن مَّقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ } * { قَالَ ٱلَّذِي عِندَهُ عِلْمٌ مِّنَ ٱلْكِتَابِ أَنَاْ آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرّاً عِندَهُ قَالَ هَـٰذَا مِن فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِيۤ أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَن شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ } * { قَالَ نَكِّرُواْ لَهَا عَرْشَهَا نَنظُرْ أَتَهْتَدِيۤ أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يَهْتَدُونَ } * { فَلَمَّا جَآءَتْ قِيلَ أَهَكَذَا عَرْشُكِ قَالَتْ كَأَنَّهُ هُوَ وَأُوتِينَا ٱلْعِلْمَ مِن قَبْلِهَا وَكُنَّا مُسْلِمِينَ } * { وَصَدَّهَا مَا كَانَت تَّعْبُدُ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ مِن قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ } * { قِيلَ لَهَا ٱدْخُلِي ٱلصَّرْحَ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ لُجَّةً وَكَشَفَتْ عَن سَاقَيْهَا قَالَ إِنَّهُ صَرْحٌ مُّمَرَّدٌ مِّن قَوارِيرَ قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَأَسْلَمْتُ مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ }

.{ قال عفريت من الجن } أي مارد قوي داهية عن ابن عباس: { أنا آتيك به قبل أن تقوم من مقامك } أي من مجلسك الذي تقضي فيه عن قتادة { وإني عليه لقوي أمين } أي وإني على حمله لقويّ وعلى الإتيان به في هذه المدة قادر وعلى ما فيه من الذهب والجواهر أمين وفي هذا دلالة على أن القدرة قبل الفعل لأنه أخبر بأنه قوي عليه قبل أن يجيء به.وكان سليمان يجلس في مجلسه للقضاء غدوة إلى نصف النهار فقال سليمان أريد أسرعَ من ذلك فعند ذلك { قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب } وهو آصف بن برخيا وزير سليمان وابن أخته وكان صديقاً يعرف اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب عن ابن عباس. 



مع كل مودة 

محمود سعد

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني  القزويني * 

*ما زلت انتظر  جوابك  على  جوابي* 

*وسؤالك  ايضا*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
العفو 
الاب الفاضل 
محمود سعد
اني اشكر ان توضح لنا ما قد التبس علينا
وعندما نجيب لا يكون من قبلنا اصرار 
انما حدود معرفتنا 
ارجو ان لا تكون قد انزعجت 
والله يطول عمرك لتبقى منارة للمعرفة
اكرر شكري لك للتوضيح 
مع اطيب تمنياتي لك 

________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني * 
*ولا يهمك* 
*تصرف معي  كما تتصرف مع صديق* 
*انتظر سؤالك* 

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
السؤال 
من هو النبي الذي عاش عمرا طويلا


_________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو نبي الله  نوح عليه السلام * 

*وقد عاش  950  عام* 

*********************
*كم سنة عاش سيدنا إبراهيم*

----------


## القزويني

*وَفاةُ إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام*
توفي سيدنا إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام وله من العمر مائتا سنة كما يفهم ذلك من حديث ابن حبان، وقيل: عاش سيدنا إبراهيم مائة وخمسًا وسبعين سنة.
وقد عاش عليه السلام بعد هجرته من العراق ـ بابل ـ في فلسطين وقد استقر بها، وكان يتردد إلى مكة المكرمة من حين لآخر ليتفقد ولده إسماعيل وأمه هاجر عليهما السلام.
وقد دفنه ابناه إسماعيل واسحاق عليهما السلام في المغارة التي كان قد دفن فيها إبراهيم الخليل زوجته سارة بقرية حبرون وهو البلد المعروف اليوم بالخليل، وهذا مُتلقى بالتواتر أمة بعد أمة وجيلاً بعد جيل من زمن بني إسرائيل إلى زماننا هذا.

----------


## القزويني

من هو المولود

 أن الملائكة بشّرت إبراهيم بمولده من زوجته العجوز العقيم -وهي سارة-، فلما سمعت البشرى قالت: "يا ويلتا أألد وأنا عجوز وهذا بعلي شيخاً إن هذا لشيء عجيب؟!".

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

* النبي (اسحاق)* 

*مع خالص تحياتي*

*ريم الفلاااا*

----------


## القزويني

هلا والف هلا 
بريم الفلا
اهلا الاخت الكريمة
ريم
الاجابة حصيحة
وتشكري للمرور 
السؤال
يقال أنه ابن ميكيل بن يشجن، ويقال له بالسريانية يترون، ويقال أن جدته أو أمه هي بنت لوط والثابت هو أنه من مدين من أرض معان الواقعة في أطراف الشام. يقع قبره في محافظة البلقاء في منطقة وادي000في الأردن.
من هو

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو نبي الله شعيب.(ع)*



*السؤال* 
*من هو النبي الذي  ذكر له (14)  معجزة في القرآن الكريم*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
نبي الله عيسى(ع)

__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*غلط * 


*ابحث  ابني   ابحث* 

*مع كل  المودة * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو نبي الله موسى  عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال الجديد*

*من القائل* 

* إِنَّ اللّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُم بِنَهَرٍ فَمَن شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي*

----------


## القزويني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُمْ بِنَهَرٍ فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَنْ لَمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلاَّ مَنْ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ قَالُوا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو اللَّهِ كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ (249)

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنت  ولك  علامة 10\10*

*برافووووووووووووو*

****************************

*السؤال* 

*قوم من من الانبياء* 



*الذين عاقبهم الله بمطر من سجيل منضود*

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

هم قوم لوط عليه السلام  
والسؤال هو  من هو النبي الذي ارسل الى قوم عاد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو النبي هود على نبينا واله وعليه السلام ..في من نزل قوله تعالى :(قال رب إني دعوت قومي ليلا ونهارا *فلم يزدهم دعاءى إلا فرارا )..

----------


## تاج

هو نبي الله نوح عليه السلام ,,

----------


## تاج

{يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمْ الدِّينَ فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ}

في هذه الايه وصية احد الانبياء لبنيه فمن هو هذا النبي ؟

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام*
*من هو اول شخص امن بدعوة الرسول (ص)؟*

----------


## شذى الامواج

اول شخص هو علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام  
من هو النبي الذي قال هذا الدعاء{اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء تكون لنا عيدًا لأولنا وآخرنا وآية منك وارزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين}_[

----------


## القزويني

مائدة عيسى عليه السلام 


*السؤال*
*كفى بالموت واعظا وكفى بالتقى غنى وكفى بالعبادة شغلا وكفى بالقيامة موئلا وبالله مجازيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_*انها  احدى  الحكم  للرسول  محمد صلى الله عليه وآله* 

*******************************
*نجينا :::::::: والذين امنوا معه برحمة منا واخذت الذين ظلموا الصيحة فاصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين*

----------


## القزويني

نجينا شعيبا والذين امنوا معه برحمة منا واخذت الذين ظلموا الصيحة فاصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين



لمن قالو
*قالوا أجئتنا لتلفتنا**عما وجدنا عليه آبآءنا* . *وتكون لكما الكبرياء في الأرض* : .* وما نحن لكما بمؤمنين* :.

----------


## ابو طارق

*قالوا أجئتنا لتلفتناعما وجدنا عليه آبآءنا . وتكون لكما الكبرياء في الأرض : . وما نحن لكما بمؤمنين :. 
الجواب  انهم* 

*فرعون  وملؤه   السحرة* 

*سؤالي* 
*من القائل* 
*رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

النبي إبراهيم عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب صحيح 100% احسنتي*  
*ابنتي (( ليلى بنت فهد))*
*********************** 
*السؤال* 
*من هم هؤلاء الذي قالوا هذا وابناء  من* 
*أَوْ تَقُولُواْ إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِّن بَعْدِهِمْ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ*

----------


## القزويني

وفي الحديث القدسي يقول الله تبارك وتعالى ((خلقت عبادي حنفاء)) أي طاهري الاعضاء من المعاصي وقيل أراد أنه خلقهم حنفاء مؤمنين لما أخذ عليهم الميثاق وهم في عالم الذر، فقال لهم ألست بربكم؟ قالوا: بلى.. فلا يوجد أحد الا وهو معترف مقر بأن له رباً، وان اشرك له فيما بعد.. قال تعالى (( واذ اخذ ربك من بني ادم من ظهورهم ذريتهم واشهدهم على انفسهم: ألست بربكم قالوا: بلى شهدنا أن تقولوا يوم القيامة، انا كنا غافلين، أو تقولوا انما اشرك اباؤنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون))

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صح * 


*اين السؤال*

----------


## القزويني

السؤال

يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّهَا إِن تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِّنْ خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُن فِي صَخْرَةٍ أَوْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الجواب :
لقمان الحكيم

----------


## القزويني

( قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْباً وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيّاً)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النبي زكريا عليه السلام*

----------


## القزويني

السؤال
 لَئِن بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَاْ بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لَأَقْتُلَكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أعتقد أبناء ادم عليه السلام*

----------


## القزويني

نعم هابيل وقابيل(ع)
السؤال
(أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلاَّ اللّهُ جَاءتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرَدُّواْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَقَالُواْ إِنَّا كَفَرْنَا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُم بِهِ وَإِنَّا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا تَدْعُونَنَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ)

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبي الله  موسى  عليه  السلام*

*************************

* لقومه ان الله يامركم ان تذبحوا بقرة قالوا اتتخذنا هزوا قال اعوذ بالله ان اكون من الجاهلين*

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله موسى عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو النبي (ع) * 

*إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ*

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله
زكريا (ع)

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*نبي الله زكريا*

*وقد استجاب الله لله و وهبه بنبي الله يحي*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*نبي الله زكريا*

*وقد استجاب الله له و وهبه بنبي الله يحي*

----------


## نور الهدى

نبي الله 

زكريا عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نبي الله زكريا عليه السلام*
*مع الاخوه والاخوات*

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله
زكريا(ع)

ناطرينك يا ابو طارق


_______________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* قال تعالى: {وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ 0000 إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ الْوَعْدِ وَكَانَ رَسُولا نَبِيًّا * وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ وَكَانَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيًّا}*
*من هو المقصود في هذه الاية ؟*

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*النبي(عيسى)(عليه السلام)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو النبي اسماعيل على نبينا واله وعليه السلام ..س/ من هو أول من خاط الثياب من الانبياء ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_


*هو نبي الله ادريس (ع)* 

****************
*من هو* 
* أول من خط بالقلم*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*النبي الله ادريس*
*هو أول نبي بعث في الأرض بعد آدم، وهو أبو جد نوح، أنزلت عليه ثلاثون صحيفة، ودعا إلى وحدانية الله وآمن به ألف إنسان، وهو أول من خط بالقلم وأول من خاط الثياب ولبسها، وأول من نظر في علم النجوم وسيرها.*

----------


## القزويني

إدريس -عليه السلام- و هو ثالث نبي ارسل للبشرية بعد آدم -عليه السلام- ، أختلف العلماء في مكان ولادته، قال بعضهم إنه ولد ببابل مدينة في العراق، وقال البعض إنه ولد بمصر .
يؤمن المسلمون بأن نبيهم محمد بن عبدالله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قد قابل إدريس -عليه السلام- في السماء الرابعة اثناء المعراج في رحلة الإسراء و المعراج.
و يعتقد بأنه أول من خط بالقلم أنه وأول من خاط الثياب ولبسها.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لجواب سؤالي فإجابة أختي شذى الزهراء هي الصحيحة*
*هو إسماعيل عليه السلام*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
العفو اختي عيون لا تنام
السؤال 
ممكن يحمل اكثر من اجابة
يعني هيك الناس بتتعَّقد
؟
________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا أخي القزويني*
*لقد وضعت في سؤالي ايتين متعمدة لعدم التشيت*
*وسأريك الان الفرق على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر*
*أقرأ الأمثلة الثلاثة ودقق في قراءتها*

*هذه الاية التي وضعتها أنا (وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا )  {وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إسماعيل إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ الْوَعْدِ وَكَانَ رَسُولا نَبِيًّا * وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ وَكَانَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيًّا}سورة مريم اية 54*
*وهذه ايه أخرى مشابهه لها مع وجود إختلافات واضحة*
*وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مُوسَى إِنَّهُ كَانَ مُخْلَصاً وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَبِيّاً) (مريم:51)* 
*الاية الثالثة وجميعها بنفس السورة 0 سورة مريم عليها السلام )*

_وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقاً نَبِيّاً) (مريم:41)_ 

*أرأيت أخي الفروق بين الايات فأين التشتيت والتعقيد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو النبي الذي قال له قومه*  
*انما انت من المسحرين*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*من هو النبي الذي قال له قومه*  
*انما انت من المسحرين*  

*نبي الله صالح*
*و*
*نبي الله شعيب*

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
*اختي عيون لا تنام*
*لك الحق* 
*ومنكم نستفيد*

*****************************
*نبي الله صالح*
*و*
*نبي الله شعيب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح   100%*

*احسنتم * 

*سحر القوافي * 

*القزويني* 


**************************
*من القوم الذين  قالوا  لنبيهم (ع)*

* قد جادلتنا فاكثرت جدالنا فاتنا بما تعدنا ان كنت من الصادقين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قوم نوح ...الايه 32 من سورة هود ..

----------


## القزويني

قالوا يا نوح *قد جادلتنا فأكثرت* *جدالنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من* الصادقين

----------


## بحر الشوق

*من هو النبي الذي غيبه اخوته في الجب؟*

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  نبي الله  يوسف  (ع)* 
*من النبي ((ع)) الذي قال هذا*
* يٰقَوْمِ إِن كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَّقَامِي وَتَذْكِيرِي بِآيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ فَعَلَى ٱللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَأَجْمِعُوۤاْ أَمْرَكُمْ وَشُرَكَآءَكُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ يَكُنْ أَمْرُكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ غُمَّةً ثُمَّ ٱقْضُوۤاْ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تُنظِرُونَ*

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله نوح عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح* 


********************
* اجعل هذا بلدا امنا وارزق اهله من الثمرات من امن منهم بالله واليوم الاخر قال ومن كفر فامتعه قليلا ثم اضطره الى عذاب النار وبئس المصير* 

*اعطوني الجواب  واريد سؤال  ايضا*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النبي إبراهيم عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قوله تعالى { إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاماً زكيّاً } ؟*
*من المخاطب ؟ ومن هو الغلام الزكي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

المخاطب في الاية السيدة مريم عليها السلام ..الغلام هو نبي الله عيسى

----------


## القزويني

*المخاطب في الاية السيدة مريم عليها السلام ..الغلام هو نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة أختي شذى والقزويني يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*آتاه الله الإنجيل مصدقا للتوراة ، وأعطاه من المعجزات ما هو معلوم مثل أن : يبرىء الأكمه ، والأبرص ، ويحيي الموتى بإذن الله وغيرها من المعجزات المعروفة * 
*من هو ؟*

----------


## القزويني

_نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي القزويني* 
*ويلا ننتظر وضع السؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هم اصحاب الحجر* 

* وقوم من من الانبياء (ع)*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الحجر هي اسم المنطقة الذي بعث فيها نبي الله صالح عليه السلام
وقد بعث الله اليها أنبياء قبل النبي صالح عليه السلام وقابلوهم بالتكذيب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* من أكثر الأنبياء ذكرا في القرآن الكريم ؟ ( بالأسم الصريح )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نبي الله موسى عليه وعلى نبينا اشرف الصلاة والسلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي الذي تربى في بيت عدوه ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* ((موسى ))عليه السلام* 

*تربى عند  فرعون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

*ما العلاقة بين النبي موسى عليه السلام*
* والنبي شعيب عليه السلام*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*شعيب والد زوجة النبي موسى عليه السلام واليه التجا موسى عليه السلام بعد ان قتل مصريا..*

*من النبي الذي حاربه ابليس بنفسه وقضى على اولاده وماله وصحته؟؟*

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله ايوب عليه السلام
واصبح الامثولة في الصبر


من النبي الذي
بكاه والده حتى فقد البصر

----------


## بحر الشوق

*نبي الله يعقوب عليه السلام بكى على وولده يوسف عليه السلام حتى فقد بصره*

*من اسم النبي الملقب بذو الكفل؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من اسم النبي الملقب بذو الكفل؟
**
* 
*:::  بشر  :::*


*او * 

*:::حزقيال :::*

*حسب ما  وجدت*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*صح حبيبي محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

من هو النبي لم تلده ام

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

نبي الله ادم

----------


## ابو طارق

*تسلم   ياعزيزي  (بحر)*

*مناقشات  نستفيد منها  وتزيد من معلوماتنا*

*كل الشكر  لك* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو النبي  ((  ع  ))*


*واذ قال ::::::: لقومه ان الله يامركم ان تذبحوا بقرة قالوا اتتخذنا هزوا قال اعوذ بالله ان اكون من الجاهلين*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

نبي الله موسى
من هو النبي الذي تربى في بيت عدوه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*نبي الله موسى تربى في بيت عدوه فرعون*



*من هو النبي الذي امتحنه الله بـــ المرض*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله الاتقياء 

النبي الذي ابتلاه الله بالمرض هو نبي الله ايوب عليه السلام

----------


## بحر الشوق

من هو النبي الذي  معجزه الجمال؟

----------


## ابو طارق

نبي الله  يوسف  (ع) 
*************
من هم 
قالا ربنا اننا نخاف ان يفرط علينا او ان يطغى

----------


## بحر الشوق

موسى وهارون عليهما السلام

----------


## القزويني

نبيا الله

موسى وهارون عليهما السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبي  ابتلاه الله تعالى  بالمرض وفقد المال والأحبة*

*من  هو* 

*جاوب* 

*وحط  سؤال* 

*محمود  سعد*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

نبي الله أيوب عليه السلام

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ما اسم النبي الذي ذكر في القران اكثر من بقية الانبياء ؟

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله
موسى عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

كم مرة  ذكر  

النبي  (اسماعيل  ) عليه السلام  في القرآن الكريم

----------


## بحر الشوق

7 مرات

من هو ابو الانبياء؟

----------


## القزويني

*إبراهيم عليه السلام: هو خليل الله أبو الأنبياء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو آخر أنبياء بني إسرائيل ؟

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي ذكر أسمه في القرآن الكريم 27 مرة ؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

نبي الله لوط عليه السلام

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

من هو النبي الذي لقيه النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم في الإسراء في السماء الأولى ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لوط ويوسف عليهم السلام ذكروا 27 مرة في القران ..النبي آدم هوالذي التقى به الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

من من الأنبياء ورد أسمه 17 مرة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*من من الأنبياء ورد أسمه 17 مرة ؟*

*الجواب* 

*انه  نبي الله (( اسحاق )) عليه  السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

من  هم الانبياء  عليهم السلام  

الذين  ذكرواا فقط  

مرتين  

في القرآن الكريم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

نبي الله إدريس عليه السلام والباقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من من الأنبياء ذكر أسمه 136 مرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي موسى عليه السلام ..اي نبي ذكر مرتان في القران ؟

----------


## القزويني

نبي الله
 اليسع: عليه السلام

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أين سؤالك أخي القزويني

----------


## القزويني

من هو النبي الذي عمل لدى نبي آخر


تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

نبي الله موسى 
( قال اني اريد ان انكحك احدى ابنتي هاتين على ان تاجرني ثماني حجج فان اتممت عشرا فمن عندك وما اريد ان اشق عليك ستجدني ان شاء الله من الصالحين )
سؤالي من النبي الذي شغل عنده النبي موسى

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبي الله شعيب عليه السلام*

****************

*من هو النبي الذي  ورث النبوة  وهو ابن  12 سنة*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ممكن نبي الله عيسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبي الله داوود* 

*****************

*كم مرة ذكر نبي الله الياس في القرآن الكريم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ذكر اسم (الياس) عليه السلام في القرآن الكريم في ثلاثة مواطن في آية من الأنعام ، وفي آيتين من الصافات ، أولاهما ذكر فيها لفظ (إلياس) والثانية ذكر فيها لفظ (الياسين ) قال تعالي (سلام على إلياسين ) قال ابن كثير أي الياس والعرب تلحق النون في أسماء كثيرة وتبدلها من غيرها ، كما تقول اسم إسماعيل وإسماعين ، وإسرائيل وإسرائين وإلياس والياسين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هما النبيان اللذان وهب الله لهما الأولاد على الكبر وورد ذلك في القرآن؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب*  
*نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام (وهب الله له اسماعيل ) عليه السلام*  
*نبي الله زكريا عليه السلام ( وهب الله له يحيى ) عليه السلام*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
سؤالي
من هو النبي الذي لم يمت

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بالنسبة لسؤالي اخي محمود سعد
من هما النبيان اللذان وهب الله لهما الأولاد على الكبر وورد ذلك في القرآن؟  
الجزء الأول من الجواب يوجد خطأ إسحاق وليس إسماعيل
إبراهيم عليه السلام وهب الله له إسحاق عليه السلام

*نبي الله زكريا عليه السلام ( وهب الله له يحيى ) عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي لم يمت ؟
عيسى عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الصفات التي وصف الله نبيه إسماعيل عليه السلام في القرآن الكريم ؟

----------


## القيادي

صادق الوعد
*﴿إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ الْوَعْدِ وَكَانَ رَسُولاً نَّبِيًّا* وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ وَكَانَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيًّا﴾ (مريم:54،55).*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة
على لسان من من الأنبياء هذه الآية (( قال هذه ناقة لها شرب ولكم شرب يوم معلوم )) ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب* 
*نبي الله صالح عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من النبي الآخر غير النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم الذي قال الله فيه (( وما .... إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل )) ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لا يوجد نبي اخر قيل فيه هذا الكلام غير النبي محمد عليه وعلى اله اشرف الصلاة والسلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من النبي الآخر غير النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم الذي قال الله فيه (( وما .... إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل )) ؟

هو المسيح عيسى بن مريم ..
قال تعالى ..(ما المسيح عيسى بن مريم الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل ..) سورة المائدة ايه 75
  عيون وينش ماقلتي عدل الاجابة والا لا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول من تختم بالعقيق الأحمر ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو أول من تختم بالعقيق الأحمر ؟* 

*هو النبي ادم عليه السلام ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

س/من هو اخر نبي يدخل الجنة ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي المدفون في إيران؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي دانيال عليه وعلى نبينا اشرف الصلاة والسلام ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من الأنبياء الذين عاشوا عزابا؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النبي يحيى والنبي عيسى عليهما السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الذي حفر قبر موسى (عليه السلام )؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جبرائيل (ع)..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جوابك غلط 
هو عزرائيل عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هم الأنبياء الذين كانوا يتكلمون اللغة العربية؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شعـيـب ,هـــود, صــالــح ,النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وســلم..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*_ على لسان من من الأنبياء قوله تعالى (( ومبشرًا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه احمد ))؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النبي عيسى عليه وعلى نبينا افضل الصلاة والسلام ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*آية ذكر فيها اسماء* 

*((11))* 

*نبيا عليهم السلام*

*اذكر الآية  والاسماء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الأية التي ذكر فيها 11 نبيا هي:*

قوله تعالى ( إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلىنوح والنبيئين من بعده . وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب و الاسباط وعيسى وأيوب ويونس وهارون وسليمان . وءاتينا داوود زبورا ) 

صدق الله العظيم

وهذه الاية في سورة النساء .

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  100%* 

*اين السؤال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول نبي بعث بعد نبي الله آدم عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النبي ادريس عليه السلام .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من هو النبي الذي الآن الله له الحديد ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو النبي داوود عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو أول الرسل من العرب من الذين ذكرت أسماؤهم في القرآن ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام
ارجوا التصحيح اذا كان خطأ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة أختي عفاف* 
*حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه نبي الله  اسماعيل عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأجابة الموجودة عندي هي النبي هود عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم نبي من الأنبياء كان يسمى بأسمين ؟*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
الانبياء الذين لهم اسمين هم :-
محمد ====== أحمد
عيسى ==== المسيح 
يونس ===== ذوالنون 
يعقوب ===== اسرائيل 
يوشع ===== ذو الكفل

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
الانبياء الذين لهم اسميت هم - عليهم السلام وعلى رسولنا واله افضل الصلاة والسلام - 
محمد ================ أحمد
عيسى ============== المسيح 
يعقوب ============== أسرائيل 
يونس =============== ذوالنون 
يوشع ============== ذو الكفل 

صلوا على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وعلى ال محمد*
*إجابة صحيحة أخي لكن هم سته أنبياء* 
*والسادس هو ( الخضر- مليقا )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي الذي قطع رأسه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي يحيى عليه السلام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الذي حفر قبر الإمام علي عليه السلام وبناه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي نوح عليه وعلى نبينا افضل الصلاة والسلام .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء يعطيج العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل * 

*قالا ربنا ظلمنا انفسنا وان لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ادم وحواء عليهما السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لماذا النبي سليمان عليه السلام اخر نبي يدخل الجنة ؟*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد لان نبي الله سليمان - عليه السلام - اعطاه الله في الدنيا ما لم يعطه لنبي غيره 
صلوا على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة تقريبا فشكرا على المجهود يعطيك العافية*
*والسبب لأنه كان مطاعا في الحياة الدنيا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من النبي الذي حدثت له تلك الحادثة الشهيرة مع بلقيس؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة  
يلا نبغى سؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني راح اسأل سؤال :
توأمان كان عمر الأول منهما 50 سنة والثاني 150 سنة فمن هما ؟؟؟؟

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
هما نبي الله العزير الذي اماته الله مائة عام  وشقيقه الذي لا اعرف اسمه 
صلوا على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد اجابة صحيحة يا اخ انج العراقي 
النبي اسمه عزير واخيه عزرة

س / من هو النبي الذي سخر له ملك الجن والأنس مع النبوة وعظيم الزلفة ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي سليمان على نبينا وعلى اله وعليه السلام .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة 
من هو النبي الذي عده الإمام عليه السلام اسوة كونه كان يتوسد الحجر ويلبس الخشن ويأكل الجشب ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي عيسى على نبينا وعليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

على لسان من قوله تعالى (( فقالت هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفولونه لكم وهم له ناصحون ))؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أخت النبي موسى عليه السلام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة اختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من هو النبي الذي اشتهرت قصته بالمكيال ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النبي شعيب عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*_أرسل النبي موسى عليه السلام إلى ثلاثة من أشد الناس عداوة وعلوًا في الأرض فإلى من أرسل؟

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فـرعــون , بني اسرائــيـل ,السامراي ..


اجابتج صحيحة اختي عيون .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الاجابة هي*
*(( ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين إلى 1- فرعون 2- وهامان 3- وقارون )) .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*_كم عدد الذين حاججهم إبراهيم عليه السلام في الله ؟ 
*.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*3 أصناف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي عرضت عليه في قوله (( إذ عرض عليه بالعشي الصافنات الجياد )) ؟

----------


## eng-aliraqy

هو نبي الله سليمان - عليه السلام - 

سؤال :- من هو النبي الذي آمره الله بالركض وقال له أركض ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي ايوب عليه السلام .

----------


## طفلة

هل هو النبي موسى عليه السلام............

----------


## ابو طارق

*وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا أَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ (41) ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ وَشَرَابٌ (42) وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُم مَّعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَذِكْرَى لِأُوْلِي الْأَلْبَابِ*

*نعم  نبي الله :: ايوب :: عليه السلام*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

نعم صح انه نبي الله ايوب -ع-

----------


## مهتاب

بمن التقى النبي محمد(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)من الانبياء عندماعرج به جبريل عليه السلام إلى السماء في ليلةالأسراءوالمعراج؟؟

----------


## احلى ليل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

النبي عيسى عليه السلام

----------


## * كادي *

من هو النبي؟؟

ابن نبي وأخ لنبي وابنه نبي

----------


## طفلة

النبي يعقوب علية السلام.....................................صح والله ..................لاء.

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  النبي اسحاق "ع"* 

*ابن سيدنا   ابراهيم  "ع"* 

*اخ سيدنا  اسماعيل  "ع"* 

*والد سيدنا يعقوب  "ع"* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من  النبي  عليه السلام* 

*الدي  رفعه  الله  مكان  عليا*

----------


## مهتاب

عَرج به جبريل إلى السماء الدنيا فاستفتح فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل, قال: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد, قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم, قيل: مرحباً به فنعم المجيء جاء, ففتح له صلى الله عليه وسلم, فوجد فيها آدم عليه السلام, فقال جبريل: هذا أبوك آدم فسلّم عليه؟ فسلّم عليه فرد عليه السلام وقال: مرحباً بالابن الصالح والنبي الصالح, وإذا على يمين آدم عليه السلام أرواح السعداء, وعلى يساره أرواح الأشقياء من ذريته, فإذا نظر إلى اليمين سر وضحك, وإذا نظر قِبل شماله بكى. ثم عَرج به جبريل إلى السماء الثانية فاستفتح فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل, قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم, قيل: مرحباً به فنعم المجيء جاء, ففتح له فوجد فيها يحيى وعيسى عليهما الصلاة والسلام وهما أبناء خالة، كل واحد منهما ابن خالة الآخر, فقال جبريل: هذان يحيى وعيسى فسلِّم عليهما, فسلَّم عليهما فردا السلام, وقالا: مرحباً بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح. ثم عرج به جبريل إلى السماء الثالثة فاستفتح, فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل, قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم, قيل: مرحباً به فنعم المجيء جاء, فوجد فيها يوسف عليه السلام فقال جبريل: هذا يوسف فسلِّم عليه, فسلَّم عليه فردَّ السلام, وقال: مرحباً بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح. ثم عَرج به جبريل إلى السماء الرابعة فاستفتح, فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل, قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم, قيل: مرحباً به فنعم المجيء جاء, ففتح له فوجد فيها إدريس عليه الصلاة والسلام, فقال جبريل: هذا إدريس فسلِّم عليه, فسلَّم عليه, فردَّ السلام وقال: مرحباً بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح. ثم عَرج به جبريل إلى السماء الخامسة فاستفتح, فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل, قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم, قيل: مرحباً به فنعم المجيء جاء, ففتح له فوجد فيها هارون بن عمران أخا موسى عليه السلام, فقال جبريل: هذا هارون فسلِّم عليه, فسلَّم عليه, فرد السلام وقال: مرحباً بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح. ثم عَرج به جبريل إلى السماء السادسة فاستفتح فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل, قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم, قيل: مرحباً به فنعم المجيء جاء, ففتح له فوجد فيها موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام, فقال جبريل: هذا موسى فسلِّم عليه, فسلَّم عليه, فردّ عليه السلام وقال: مرحباً بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح. ولما تجاوزه بكى موسى عليه السلام, فقيل له: ما يبكيك؟ قال: أبكي لأن غلاماً بعث بعدي يدخل الجنة من أمته أكثر ممن يدخلها من أمتي, فكان بكاء موسى حزناً على ما فات أمته من الفضائل, لا حسداً لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. ثم عَرج به جبريل إلى السماء السابعة فاستفتح, فقيل: من هذا؟ قال: جبريل, قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, قيل: وقد أرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم, قيل: مرحباً به فنعم المجيء جاء, ففتح له فوجد فيها إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام خليل الرحمن, فقال جبريل: هذا أبوك إبراهيم فسلِّم عليه -إبراهيم الذي قال لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: أقرئ أمتك مني السلام, وأخبرهم أن الجنة قيعان, وأنها طيبة التربة, عذبة الماء, وأن غراسها سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر, وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: {لأن أقول سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر أحب إلي مما طلعت عليه الشمس }- فسلَّم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على إبراهيم, فرد عليه السلام وقال: مرحباً بالابن الصالح والنبي الصالح, وكان إبراهيم عليه السلام مسنداً ظهره إلى البيت المعمور في السماء السابعة الذي يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألفاً من الملائكة يتعبدون ويصلون, ثم يخرجون ولا يعودون إليه, ويأتي غيرهم من الملائكة الذين لا يحصيهم إلا الله

----------


## مهتاب

النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي ادريس (عليه السلام )..

----------


## * كادي *

النبي ادريس عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هي الأجابة الصحيحة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة الصحيحة * 

*هي نبي الله  ادريس عليه السلام* 

*وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِدْرِيسَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَّبِيًّا (56) وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَانًا عَلِيًّا (57)* 
* سورة  مريم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من النبي  (ع)* 

*الذي كان يأمر اهله  بالصلاة والزكاة  وكان عند ربه مرضيا*

----------


## * كادي *

النبي اسماعيل عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة  صحيحة 100%*

*نعم نبي الله اسماعيل  (ع)*


* كم مرة  ذكر اسم  نبي الله  نوح  (ع) في القرآن الكريم*

----------


## مهتاب

43مرة  ......كم مرةذكر الهمزة في القرآن الكريم؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرة واحده ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ من المتكلم ومن المخاطب في قوله تعالى (( فإن أتممت عشرًا فمن عندك )) ؟
_

----------


## مهتاب

الأجابة الصحيحة لكم مرة ذكرت الهمزة في القرآن الكريم

----------


## ابو طارق

*ذكرت  الهمزة  في القرآن الكريم* 



*" 3272"  مرة* 

*نفس سؤال العزيزة  "عيون لاتنام "*

_من المتكلم ومن المخاطب في قوله تعالى_

_ (( فإن أتممت عشرًا فمن عندك )) ؟
__
_

----------


## طفلة

النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم.

----------


## مهتاب

كم مرة ذكرت قصة سيدنا أدم في القرآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظظظ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لجواب سؤالي هو*
* من المتكلم ومن المخاطب في قوله تعالى (( فإن أتممت عشرًا فمن عندك )) ؟

 المتكلم شعيب و المخاطب موسى عليهما السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سأضع سؤالك مرة اخرى أختي مهتاب*
*كم مرة ذكرت قصة سيدنا أدم عليه السلام في القرآن الكريم؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## احلى ليل

ماعندي معلومة بس يمكن 10 مرات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن 25 مرة

----------


## مهتاب

الأجابة الصحيحة ذكر قصة أدم في القرآن سبع مرات

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* كم مرة أسري بالنبي صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرة واحدة ..على مااعتقد في اصح الاقوال ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 

*من المعروف  ان الله سبحانه وتعالى اسرى بعبده* 


*من المسجد الحرام الى المسجد الاقصى الذي  باركنا حوله* 

*ويعتبر  هذا  الاسراء الاول * 

*ام الاسراء الثاني  هو  او كما يسمى  الامعراج* 

*عند سدرة المنتهى*

*هذا  تحليل من عندي * 

*والله  اعلم* 

*اي   اسراء  مرتين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيكم العافية أختي شذى ومحمود سعد  تحليلك صحيح جزاك الله خير جزاء*
*مرتين (( سبحان الذي اسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى ))سورة الإسراء

(( و لقد رءاه نزلة أخرى .. عند سدرة المنتهى)) سورة النجم. 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* فيمن نزلت سورة الفلق (( قل أعوذ برب الفلق ... )) ؟
*

----------


## احلى ليل

اني ما اعرف...بحثت في تفسير القران اللي عندي ولا عرفت
ننتظر الاجابة

----------


## عاشق ال رسول

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهالإجابة هي:
نبي الله موسى عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأجابة خاطئة يعطيك العافية أخوي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ *نزلت في النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم واليهودي الساحر لبيد بن أعصم .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حسب ما اعرف  عن  الاسرا  هو اسرائين* 

*سبحان الذي اسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام الى المسجد الاقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من اياتنا انه هو السميع البصير*


*سدرة المنتهى*


*الاول::::  من المسجد الحرام الى المسجد الاقصى*

*الثاني ::::  الى سدرة المنتهى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو النبي الذي اشتغلت ابنتيه في السقاية والرعاية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي شعيب عليه السلام ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة 

من الشخص الذي ذكر في قصة بلقيس ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي يوسف عليه السلام

----------


## خادمةالحسين(ع)

النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شخص وليس نبي ....!!!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني اقصد شخص مو نبي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

شخص يسمى بحذقيل على مااظن ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا 

آصف بن برخيا

----------


## ابو طارق

ابنائي الاعزاء  

لتبقى  المسابقة  محصورة بالانبياء  عليهم السلام 


قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب انا اتيك به قبل ان يرتد اليك طرفك فلما راه مستقرا عنده قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني ااشكر ام اكفر ومن شكر فانما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فان ربي غني كريم 


قوله تعالى: «قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب أنا آتيك» مقابلته لمن قبله دليل
على أنه كان من الإنس، و قد وردت الروايات عن أئمة أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) أنه كان آصف بن برخيا وزير سليمان و وصيه، و قيل: هو الخضر، و قيل: رجل كان عنده اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا سئل به أجاب و قيل: جبرئيل، و قيل: هو سليمان نفسه، و هي وجوه لا دليل على شيء منها.
و أيا ما كان و أي من كان ففصل الكلام مما قبله من غير أن يعطف عليه للاعتناء بشأن هذا العالم الذي أتى بعرشها إليه في أقل من طرفة العين، و قد اعتني بشأن علمه أيضا إذ نكر فقيل: علم من الكتاب أي علم لا يحتمل اللفظ وصفه.



سؤالي

قال يا قوم ارهطي اعز عليكم من الله واتخذتموه وراءكم ظهريا ان ربي بما تعملون محيط

من هو النبي  (ع) الذي  قال

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي شعيب عليه السلام

----------


## طفلة

النبي يوسف عليه السلام.

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  ابنتي  * 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*انه نبي الله  شعيب  عليه السلام * 


*وحظ اوفر  مرة  ثانية  ابنتي * 

*طفلة* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

بارك الله بالاخت شذى الزهراء على الاجابه الصحيحه 

انا سوف اسال السؤال التالي =
من هو النبي الذي يلقب ب( حكمة الله )؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_يمكن يكون النبي عيسى عليه السلام_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من هو النبي الذي مهنته الحدادة ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_النبي داوود عليه السلام_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة اختي عيون ..

من اول من خاط ملابسة من الانبياء ؟

----------


## eng-aliraqy

> بارك الله بالاخت شذى الزهراء على الاجابه الصحيحه 
> 
> انا سوف اسال السؤال التالي =
> من هو النبي الذي يلقب ب( حكمة الله )؟؟؟؟



 
الاجابه هو نبي الله الياس -ع-

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه نبي الله  ادريس  عليه السلام* 

*اول من خاط   الملابس  وسمي  الخياط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبي الله ادريس  عليه السلام* 

*النبي  الخياط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو النبي الذي  قال*

*قال رب بما انعمت علي فلن اكون ظهيرا للمجرمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي موسى عليه السلام 

من هو النبي الصابر ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أيوب عليه السلام_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سؤالي عن رضاع موسى عليه السلام , كم المدة التي أرضعته أمه ثم ألقته في اليم ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

على مااعتقد مرة واحدة عند ولادتة فقط ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أما ر ضاع أم موسى : فأرضعته أمه ثلاثة أشهر وثلاثة أيام ، ثم ألقته في البحر .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهو اليوم الذي كلم الله فيه موسى عليه السلام ؟_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_يوم الجمعة_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كم كان طول آدم عليه السلام ؟
أختر الإجابة 
55 ذراع
60 ذراع 
70 ذراع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

60 ذراع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيج العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي الذي قبضه الله وهو متكئ على عصاه ؟
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبي الله داوود

----------


## eng-aliraqy

النبي الذي قبضت روحه وهو متكىء على عصاه هو نبي الله - سليمان - ع- 
اما نبي الله - داود -ع - فمات وهو على المنبر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي أنج العراقي يعطيك العافية*
*شكرا أختي عفاف على المحاولة والله يقويج*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

س / من هم القوم الذين كان عذابهم انهم مسخوا قردة وخنازير ؟

----------


## مهتاب

عصاة من بني أسرائيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخت مهيتاب حددي اسم ليهم

----------


## ابو طارق

اهل  الكتاب  من اليهود  


ارجوا  التصحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة اخت مهيتاب و البابا محمود سعد عالمحاولة 

هم أصحاب السبت 

طيب من هم القوم اللذين كان عذابهم التيه ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انهم بني اسرائيل* 

*وقد تاهوا في صحراء  سيناء   اربعون  عام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة ابونا الغالي

اسمحي لي ان اناديك ابي لأني حرمت من هذه الكلمة منذ ان كان عمري 5 سنوات


السؤال

من هم القوم اللذين اغرقوا بسيل العرم ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قوم سبأ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة اخت شذى

ما هو عذاب قوم عاد ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ريح صرصر عاتية ...

ماهو عذاب قوم ثمود ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة 

قوم ثمود اختهم الصاعقة

----------


## مهتاب

من هو النبي الذي تكرر اسمه في القران الكريم اكثر من غيره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتقد نبي الله موسى عليه السلام

----------


## مهتاب

صحيح أخت عفاف الهدى
نبي الله موسى عليه السلام حيث تكرر اسمه 136مرة

----------


## ابو طارق

* من القائل* 

*رب لا تذر على الارض من الكافرين ديارا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي نوح عليه السلام ,,,

----------


## غروب 2006

مع اختي شذى 
                          هو نوح عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر التصحيح أخي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح  100%* 


*من القائل* 


*او كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها قال انى يحيي هذه الله بعد موتها*

----------


## مهتاب

نبي الله أبراهيم

----------


## ابو طارق

للاسف   لا  


حاول  وابحث  

 ابني 

 مهتاب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو عزير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع الأخت شذى الزهراء النبي عزير الذي اماته الله 100 سنة 
وهواحد التوأمين عزرة وعزير

----------


## ابو طارق

صح  100% 

شذى الزهراء  

عفاف الهدى 

رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم  بخير  

محمود سعد

----------


## وفائي لعلي

شكرا اين السؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو النبي الذي  قال 

قال انك لن تستطيع معي صبرا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

النبي خضر مع النبي موسى عليهم السلام ..

----------


## ابو طارق

احسنتي ابنتي 

شذى الزهراء  جوابك  صح

السؤال 


من هو النبي الذي ورد اسمه في القرآن الكريم  

((20))  مرة

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  نبي الله * 

*((هارون ))* 


*اربعة انبياء  ورد  اسمهم ((مرتين)) فقط في  القرآن الكريم*

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الانبياء هم :
1- ذا الكفل
2- الياس
3-اليسع
4- وادريس عليهم السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنت  ابني* 

*قاتل الفرحة* 


*الاجابة  صحيحة 100%*


*سؤالي * 

*كم مرة  ذكر اسم شهر  رمضان بالقرآن*

----------


## كـــ1دي

مرة واحدة

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح * 


*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*كادي*

*السؤال  التالي* 


*كم عدد  ورود اسم  النبي  زكريا  عليه  السلام* 


*في القرآن  الكريم*

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...

ذكر اسم نبي الله زكريا عليه السلام سبع مرات .. والله أعلم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  صحيح 100%*


*ذكر  سبع  مرات* 

*تشكر ابني* 

*السؤال  التالي* 

*في اي  سور ذكر النبي* 

*((زكريا))*

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

العفو عم محمود

ذكر سلام الله عليه في السور التالية ...
1 و 2 - مرتين في سورة آل عمران  الآية 37
فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن وانبتها نباتا حسنا وكفلها زكريا كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا قال يا مريم انى لك هذا قالت هو من عند الله ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب 
3- المرة الثالثة في سورة آل عمران كانت في الآية التالية للآية السابقة ...
هنالك دعا زكريا ربه قال رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة انك سميع الدعاء
4-والرابعة كانت في الآية الـ 85 من سورة الأنعام ..
وزكريا ويحيى وعيسى والياس كل من الصالحين
5- وفي سورة مريم الآية 2 ..
ذكر رحمة ربك عبده زكريا 
6- وايضا لا نزال في سورة مريم لكن بالآية 7 ..
يا زكريا انا نبشرك بغلام اسمه يحيى لم نجعل له من قبل سميا 
7- وأخيرا في سورة الأنبياء نجد ذكره عليه السلام في الآية رقم 89 في قوله تعالى : وزكريا اذ نادى ربه رب لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين 

والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله * 

*احسنت  ابني* 




*السؤال التالي* 

*كم عدد الانبياء الذين  ذكروا  في القرآن الكريم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> *السؤال التالي*  
> 
> *كم عدد الانبياء الذين ذكروا في القرآن الكريم*



خمسة وعشرون رسول ونبيا . إن شاء الله يكون صحيح 


وسؤالي 
ماذا كان يعمل نبي الله إدريس عليه السلام ؟

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

> ماذا كان يعمل نبي الله إدريس عليه السلام ؟



 


كان يعمل خياطاً سلام الله عليه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*جواب  العزيزة   ((ملكة سبأ ))*

*البعض  يقول  (24 )  والبعض (25)* 

*انما  انا  مع  الراي  الثاني ( 25)* 

*وذلك  لوجود  وذكر  نبي الله   عزير* 


*ايضا  جواب  ابني ((قاتل الفرحة ))*


*صحيح  ان نبي الله ادريس كا يعمل  خياط * 




*السؤال  التالي* 


*من هو النبي الذي  ذكر اسمه  في القرآن* 


*اكثر  من  جميع الانبياء* 


*محمود سعد*

----------


## كـــ1دي

نبي الله موسى عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  الجواب  صحيح  100% * 


*انه نبي الله موسى عليه السلام * 


*كم مر  ذكر في القرآن الكريم*

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

بصراحة أتعبني النبي موسى سلام الله عليه في العد  وانا أبحث في القرآن وإن شاء الله تطلع الإجابة صحيحة بعد العد لاني عديت مرة وحدة وهلكني :) 

وطلعت عندي النتيجة 136 مرة 

يعطيك العافية عم محمود ع الاسئلة

----------


## ابو طارق

*تعبت  وما خسرت * 

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*

*جزاك الله كل الخير* 

*وجعله في ميزان حسناتك* 



*السؤال* 


*من هو النبي  (ع)الذي قال* 

*قال رب بما أنعمت علي  فلن أكون ظهيرا للمجرمين*

----------


## كـــ1دي

النبي موسى عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*


*من هو النبي الذي  قال  لقومه* 


*أتدعون بعلا وتذرون أحسن الخالقين*

----------


## كـــ1دي

نبي الله إلياس عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 


*تشكر  ابنتي * 

*كادي* 


*السؤال  التالي* 


*وقال ؟؟؟؟رب لا تذر على الارض من الكافرين** ديارا*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*{ وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا }*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري ابنتي  ((كادي ))*

*قال يا قوم ارهطي اعز عليكم من الله واتخذتموه وراءكم ظهريا ان ربي بما تعملون محيط*


*من النبي عليه السلام الذي قال  هذا*

----------


## كـــ1دي

نبي الله شعيب عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100% * 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*كادي* 


* أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا قَالَ أَنَّىَ يُحْيِـي هَـَذِهِ اللّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا فَأَمَاتَهُ اللّهُ مِئَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتَ قَالَ لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالَ بَل لَّبِثْتَ مِئَةَ عَامٍ فَانظُرْ إِلَى طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ وَانظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِّلنَّاسِ وَانظُرْ إِلَى العِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنشِزُهَا ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ قَالَ أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ*

----------


## كـــ1دي

مو تاكدة من الجواب 
هل هو نبي الله أرميا عليه السلام
او نبي الله عزير  عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه نبي الله  عزير  صحيح  100%*


*اشكرك ابنتي * 

*اذا عندك  سؤال  ارجوا  ان تكتبيه* 

*واذا  لا  انتظروني* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## كـــ1دي

(فَتَبَسَّمَ ضَاحِكاً مِن قَولِهَا وَقَالَ رَبّ ِ أَوزِعنِي أَن أَشكُرَ نَعمَتَكَ الَّتِي أنعَمتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَن أَعمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرضَاهُ وَأَدخِلنِي بِرَحمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ)

من هو النبي...؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  نبي الله  سليمان  عليه السلام* 

*في سورة النمل  الآية  ((19))*


*سؤالي* 


*من هو النبي الذي ذكر في القرآن الكريم * 

* ((25))* 


*غير  النبي  عيسى  عليه السلام*

----------


## شوق الربيع

موسى عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

غلط 


ابحث  اكثر 

نبي الله موسى عليه السلام  ذكر 

((136))  مرة

----------


## شوق الربيع

يونس عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*غلط  * 

*نبي الله يونس  ذكر* 


*((4)) مرات* 


*مزيد من البحث*

----------


## شوق الربيع

المسيح عليه السلام

----------


## كـــ1دي

النبي آدم عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*شوق الربيع  شكرا  للمجهود* 

*صحيح  نبي الله عيسى  عليه السلام  ذكر* 

*25 مرة  ولكن  سؤالي  كان من هو النبي  الثاني* 



*ابنتي  كادي * 

*يعطيكي العافية   جوابك  صح 100%* 


*اشكركم* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو النبي الذي دامت نبوته 23 سنة وكان عمره 63 سنة ؟؟؟

----------


## كـــ1دي

النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

----------


## لحظة خجل

*يوم ماذا ولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله*
*(عزيزتي)*
*كـ1دي لسنا بسنة وانما نحنو شيعة علي فارجو منكي الا تكتبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 
*امحي وسلم* 
*اتمنى انش ما تزعلي مني*


*تحياتي  لحظة خجل*

----------


## كـــ1دي

> *يوم ماذا ولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله*
> *(عزيزتي)*
> *كـ1دي لسنا بسنة وانما نحنو شيعة علي فارجو منكي الا تكتبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم* 
> *امحي وسلم* 
> *اتمنى انش ما تزعلي مني*
> 
> 
> *تحياتي لحظة خجل*



 

قال النبي (ص): (لا تصلوا علي الصلاة البتراء!.. قيل ما البتراء يا رسول الله؟.. قال : أن تصلوا علي ولا تذكروا آلي).. فيجب على كل مسلم إذا ذكره (ص) أن يقول : (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم).. وإذا أراد الصلاة عليه (ص) أن يقول : (اللهم صلَّ على محمد وآل محمد). :cool:

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*  

*ان الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا ايها الذين امنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما* 

*((صدق الله العلي العظيم )) سورة النساء الآية (65)*

*حتى لايطول النقاش * 

*كلكم على حق  وكيف ما كان السلام  فهو  واجب  ذكر ال آل  واجب  والسلام* 

*ورد في القرآن الكريم* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم سابع عشرة ليلة من شهر ربيع الأول في عام الفيل، عند طلوع الفجر من يوم الجمعة بعد خمس وخمسين يوماً من هلاك أصحاب الفيل، وحملت به أمه في منزل عبد الله بن عبد المطلب وولدته في شعب أبي طالب في دار محمد بن يوسف في الزاوية القصوى.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة اخت كادي والوالد العزيز

والله يعطيكم العافية

واشكر لحوظة على الإلتفاتة 

بس هالمرة حبوبة ركزي اشوي وانتبهي عدل في خطابش

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو  النبي  الذي  يكنى ( ب)*

*خطيب الانبياء*

----------


## شوق الربيع

شعيب عليه السلام

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم 

من هو النبي يونان(ورد ذكره في القرآن)

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه  رواية  الانجيل* 

*«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ.*
*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ ، هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ.*


الآيات القرآنية*:*


*(وذا النون إذ ذهب مغاضباً فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادى في الظلمات أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين)**(3)*
*(وإن يونس لمن المرسلين * إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون فساهم فكان من المدحضين * فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم * فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين * للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون * فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم)**(4)**.*
*(فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت إذ نادى وهو مكظوم * لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربه لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم)**(5)**.*
*(فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها إلا قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين)**(6)**.*

----------


## صالح 48

جواب صحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*فلولا كانت قرية امنت فنفعها ايمانها الا قوم ؟؟؟؟؟ لما امنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم الى حين* 
*قوم اي نبي  عليه السلام*

----------


## صالح 48

إلا قوم النبي يونان 
هاهاهاها
النبي يونس عليه السلام

من النبي القائل لقومه 
عسى ربكم أن يهلك عدوّكم و يستخلفكم في الأرض

----------


## كـــ1دي

نبي الله موسى عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  نبي الله موسى عليه السلام*


*قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللّهِ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ 128 قَالُواْ أُوذِينَا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَأْتِينَا وَمِن بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا قَالَ عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ 129*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ستة(6)  من الانبياء لكل واحد منهم اسمان* 

*   من هم*

----------


## شوق الربيع

يعقوب _ يوسف _ إبراهيم _ اسماعيل _ اسحاق _ يحي بن زكريا

----------


## صالح 48

عفوا حاج محمود
لم افهم السوال جيدا
هل تقصد ان لهم اسمان ذكرا في القران ام غير ذلك
لان جميع الأنبياء اسمائهم العربية غيراسمائهم في لغاتهم
نرجو توضيح السوال اكثر

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعطيك   مثل  وانت  قارن* 

*واعتقد  انك  تفهم ما اقصد* 

*  نبي الله يعقوب  *****يسمى  اسرائيل* 

*نبي الله  الخضر  *****يسمى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ويوجد   بعد  اربعة  اسماء  * 


*اكيد  فهمتني  * 


*مع كل المودة  ابني*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*يوشع بن نون و هو ذو الكفل* 
*يعقوب و هو إسرائيل*
* الخضر و هو حلقيا* 
*يونس و هو ذو النون* 
*عيسى و هو المسيح*
* محمد و هو أحمد ( ص )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوشع بن نون و هو ذو الكفل** (صح)*
*يعقوب و هو إسرائيل**(صح)*
*الخضر و هو حلقيا ** (غلط)* 
*يونس و هو ذو النون** (صح)*
*عيسى و هو المسيح**(صح)*
*محمد و هو أحمد ( ص ) (صح)*

----------


## صالح 48

الخضر *** العبد الصالح

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا  غلط * 

*ساضع الحرفين  الأولين*

* أر؟؟*

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

الجواب هو نبي الله سليمان 
عليه وعلى نبينا افضل الصلاة 
والسلام

----------


## كـــ1دي

ارميا <<ممكن؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  ابنتي  كادي*

*ارميا  * 

*هو الصحيح* 

*اشكر كل من جاهد في الجواب* 

*السؤال التالي* 


*شرف الله تعالى في كتابة  بعضا من انبيائه بالسلام عليهم* 

*فمن هم  :: واذكر  الآية  الدالة على ذلك* 

*وساذكر واحدة للتسهيل* 

*((سلام على موسى وهارون ))* 

*((؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))

((؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))*

*((؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))*

*سؤال  جميل  يحتاج  بحث في القرآن الكريم* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*(قلنا يا نار كونى بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم) - سورة الأنبياء : 69*
*(سلام على نوح فى العالمين) - سورة الصافات : 79*
*(سلام على إبراهيم) - سورة الصافات : 109
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *(قلنا يا نار كونى بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم) - سورة الأنبياء : 69*
> *(سلام على نوح فى العالمين) - سورة الصافات : 79*
> *(سلام على إبراهيم) - سورة الصافات : 109*



 
*الثانية والثالثة    صح * 

*الجواب الاول   غلط* 

*والصحيح    سلام على آل ياسين* 
*هم اهل البيت  بيت رسول الله ((ص))*

----------


## كـــ1دي

(فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ)

من هو النبي؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النبي موسى على نبينا وعلى اله وعليه السلام*

----------


## شموخ عزي

الـلهم صلى على محمـد وآلـه محمـد
 النبـي موسـى ( ع ) 

تحـياتيــ

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو النبي 

*فلما جاء؟؟؟؟؟؟قال اتمدونن بمال فما اتاني الله خير مما اتاكم بل انتم بهديتكم تفرحون*

----------


## شوق الربيع

سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*شوق الربيع* 

*ان مثل :::::: عند الله كمثل ادم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون*

----------


## صالح 48

إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم ....

السؤال :
من هو النبي الذي تجسد له ثلاثة ملائكة؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن النبي عيسى على نبينا وعلى اله وعليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

انا مع اختي شذى يمكن يكون النبي عيسى عليه السلام
ننتظر التصحيح منك اخي Real Islam

----------


## ابو طارق

*وينك  ابني* 

*الاسلام الحقيقي* 

*صحح  الجواب  لننتقل الى غيره*

----------


## صالح 48

عذراً على هذا الإنقطاع الطويل بسبب عطل في جهار الكومبيوتر عندي>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

قصة هذا النبي مذكورة في القرآن
سوف أضع ثلاثة إحتمالات
النبي إبراهيم / النبي لوط / النبي شعيب

الجواب واحد منهم
إحزروا

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

النبي نوح (ع)

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

عفوا عفوا 
النبي إبراهيم

----------


## ابو طارق

*ياشيخ علي * 

*حل هذه المسئلة  وصحح الاجوبة* 

*ننتظر  التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو كبيرُ أحبار بني إسرائيل ؟*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اسمه :
عبد الله بن سلام بن الحارث 

كنيته :
أبو يوسف من ذرية يوسف عليه السلام 
صحابي جليل ، وهو من بني إسرائيل ، بل هو من ذُريّـة يوسف الصديق عليه الصلاة والسلام . 
كان عبد الله يهودياً من يهود بني قينقاع فأسلم .

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *من هو كبيرُ أحبار بني إسرائيل ؟*



 إنه زكريّا، كبيرُ أحبار بني إسرائيل، وأحدُ أنبيائهم العظام...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة أختي نورس الشرق هي الصحيحة هو النبي زكريا عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على المحاولة أخي قمي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو كفيل السيدة مريم بنت عمران عليها السلام ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اشكرك  ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*على تنشيط  هذا الموضوع* 

*ونحن في هذه الايام في امس الحاجة* 

*لزيادة معلوماتنا ومعرفتنا بالأولياء والصالحين* 

*لتكون معارفنا مبنية على اساس صالح ومن مصادر  موثوقة* 

*اكرر شكري  ابنتي* 

*وننتظر الاحباء  الاعضاء  في وضع الجواب الصحيح* 

*وسيكون هناك تقييم للجواب الاول* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نبراس،،،

النبي زكريا
عليه وعلى نبينا واله افضل
الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *من هو كفيل السيدة مريم بنت عمران عليها السلام ؟*



_ نبي الله زكريا_

----------


## ابو طارق

*{فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتاً حَسَناً وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِندَهَا رِزْقاً قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَـذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ إنَّ اللّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ }آل عمران37*

----------


## النيزك

سليمان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *اشكرك ابنتي*  
> *عيون لاتنام*  
> *على تنشيط هذا الموضوع*  
> *ونحن في هذه الايام في امس الحاجة*  
> *لزيادة معلوماتنا ومعرفتنا بالأولياء والصالحين*  
> *لتكون معارفنا مبنية على اساس صالح ومن مصادر موثوقة*  
> ...



 

*لاشكر على واجب والدي العزيز*
*فعلا من واجبي كمشرفة تنشيط أهم المسابقات التي تنمي معرفتنا الثقافية الدينية المضمحلة* 
*شكرا على هذه الملاحظة والألتفاته اللطيفة منك* 
*دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخي قمي ووردة محمدية والوالد أبو طارق والنيزك إجابات صحيحة أسعدني هذا التواجد الجميل منكم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو النبي الذي خاطب قومه بهذه الاية الكريمة  {قال الله تعالى : يا قوم اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره هو أنشأكم من الأرض واستعمركم فيها فاستغفروه ثم توبوا إليه إن ربي قريب مجيب} ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*من هو النبي الذي خاطب قومه بهذه الاية الكريمة {قال الله تعالى : يا قوم اعبدوا الله مالكم من إله غيره هو أنشأكم من الأرض واستعمركم فيها فاستغفروه ثم توبوا إليه إن ربي قريب مجيب} ؟*
*نبي الله صالح عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية غاليتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم عدد الذين قاموا بقعر ناقة النبي صالح عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*عددهم تسعة اشخاص*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي نهضة إحساس وتستحقي تقييم عليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أسم شقيق النبي يوسف عليه السلام من أمه ؟*
*كم عدد أخوة يوسف عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *ماهو أسم شقيق النبي يوسف عليه السلام من أمه ؟*
> *بنيامين* 
> 
> 
> *كم عدد أخوة يوسف عليه السلام ؟*
> *11*



_ننتظر التصحيحـ_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماشاء الله إجابتين صحيحتين تستحقي تقييم عليهما*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*{قال الله تعالى : آيتُك ألاّ تُكلّم النّاس ثلاث ليالٍ سويّا...}.*
*من هو النبي المخاطب في هذه الاية الكريمة ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*{قال الله تعالى : آيتُك ألاّ تُكلّم النّاس ثلاث ليالٍ سويّا...}.*


*من هو النبي المخاطب في هذه الاية الكريمة ؟*

* نبي الله زكريا عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي نهضة إحساس عساج عالقوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قال الله تعالى (رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى)* 
*قال: أولم تؤمن؟*
*قال: بلى، ولكن ليطمئنّ قلبي}*


*من هو النبي المخاطب في هذه الاية الكريمة ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*قال الله تعالى (رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى)* 

*قال: أولم تؤمن؟*
*قال: بلى، ولكن ليطمئنّ قلبي}* 


*من هو النبي المخاطب في هذه الاية الكريمة ؟*
*ابراهيم عليه السلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *قال الله تعالى (رب أرني كيف تحيي الموتى)* 
> 
> *قال: أولم تؤمن؟*
> *قال: بلى، ولكن ليطمئنّ قلبي}* 
> 
> 
> *من هو النبي المخاطب في هذه الاية الكريمة ؟*



_نبي اللهـ ابراهيمـ عليهـ وعلى نبينا افضل الصلاة والسلامـ_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة ووردة محمدية جواب صحيح يعطيكم الف عافية على هذا النشاط والمجهود*
*وعظم الله أجوركم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في اي بلد عربي ولد فيه النبي ادريس عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد النبي ادريس عليه السلام* 

* وهو ثالث الأنبياء بعد ءادم وشيث عليهم السلام، ولقد اختلف العلماء في مولده ونشأته فقال بعضهم إن إدريس ولد ببابل مدينة في العراق، وقال ءاخرون إنه ولد بمصر والصحيح أنه ولد بالعراق في مدينة بابل.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي يعطيك الف عافية*
*في مدينة بابل بالعراق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو النبي الذي*  


*قال لبني إسرائيل إذا تركتم عبادة الأصنام دعوات الله أن يفرج عنكم فأخرجوا أصنامهم ومحدثاتهم فدعا الله لهم ففرج عنهم وأغاثهم، فحييت بلادهم ولكنهم لم يرجعوا عما كانوا عليه ولم يستقيموا فلما رأي منهم دعا ربه أن يقبضه إليه فقبضة ورفعه.*

*ملاحظة ليس نبي الله موسى عليه السلام*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

إلياس عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر تصحيحك والدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح 100%* 


*ويسمى سيدنا الياس عليه السلام  ايضا  ((اليسع))* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مسابقة رائعه* 
*اتمنى ان يكون لي نصيب في الإجابة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*مسابقه اكتير هامه ومفيده*

*دوبي أشوفها*

*وإن شاء الله يكون لنا نصيب بالمشاركه*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه والدي  على هيك جهد * 

*وفي ميزان أعمالك* 

*دمت في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*من هو النبي الذي حاججه قومه في هذه الآيات*

*:{قَالُواْ أَجِئْتَنَا لِنَعْبُدَ اللهَ وَحْدَهُ وَنَذَرَ مَا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ ءابَاؤُنَا فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (70) قَالَ قَدْ وَقَعَ عَلَيْكُم مّن رَّبّكُمْ رِجْسٌ وَغَضَبٌ أَتُجَادِلُونَنِي فِي أَسْمَاء سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَءابَآؤكُم مَّا نَزَّلَ اللهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ فَانتَظِرُواْ إِنّي مَعَكُم مّنَ الْمُنتَظِرِينَ (71)} (سورة الأعراف).* 

*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هود عليه السلام*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نبي الله هود  عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*بناتي العزيزات* 


*نهضة احساس* 



*أنين* 



*الجواب صحيح 100%* 


*واشكركم على التجاوب مع المسابقة* 


*تم التقييم* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو النبي الذي خاطب قومه بهذه الآية  
* إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُم بِنَهَرٍ فَمَن شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَن لَّمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلاَّ مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُواْ مِنْهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ قَالُواْ لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُم مُّلاقُوا اللَّهِ كَم مِّن فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ*

----------


## صفآء الروح

من هو النبي الذي خاطب قومه بهذه الآية 



*إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُم بِنَهَرٍ فَمَن شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَن لَّمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلاَّ مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُواْ مِنْهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ قَالُواْ لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُم مُّلاقُوا اللَّهِ كَم مِّن فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ* 

*نبي الله داوود عليه السلام*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

والدنا أبا طارق...



يعطيك العافية ..على هذه المسابقة الرائعة حقاً..


الاجابة بحسب معلوماتي 


 هي الملك طالوت...والله ورسوله اعلم..



موفقين جميعاً..


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## عنيده

النبي موسى عليه السلام ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*جواب ابنتي* 

*دمعة على السطور* 

*هو الصحيح* 

*سيتم تقييمك ابنتي* 

*وحظ  اوفر لابنائي* 

*نهضة  احساس ***  عنيدة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذا الحوار بين  نبي عليه السلام وقومه من هو هذا النبي عليه السلام* 

*قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِهِ إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ (60) قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَيْسَ بِي ضَلالَةٌ وَلَكِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِّن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (61) أُبَلِّغُكُمْ رِسَالاتِ رَبِّي وَأَنصَحُ لَكُمْ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *هذا الحوار بين نبي عليه السلام وقومه من هو هذا النبي عليه السلام* 
> 
> 
> *قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِهِ إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ (60) قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَيْسَ بِي ضَلالَةٌ وَلَكِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِّن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (61) أُبَلِّغُكُمْ رِسَالاتِ رَبِّي وَأَنصَحُ لَكُمْ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ (*



 نبي الله نوح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*دمعة طفلة  يتيمه*

*وتستحقي تقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو النبي الذي قال  لقومه هذه الآية* 

*لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُواْ بَقَرَةً قَالُواْ أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُواً قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*النبي موسى عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح 100%* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قال تعالى : ﴿ قَالُواْ تَالله تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضًا أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ ﴾* 
*من هو النبي المخاطب في هذه الاية الشريفة ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتوقع النبي يعقوب عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة النبي يعقوب عليه السلام سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قال تعالى : ﴿ ... إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ ﴾* 
*من هو النبي المقصود في هذه الاية الشريفة ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

النبي ايوب عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخوي مهتاب يعطيك الف عافية* 

*والمقصود من المس في هذه الاية كالتالي :*
* حكاية عن نبيّ الله أيّوب ( عليه السَّلام ) ـ : ﴿ ... إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ ﴾* *[19]** . أي مسّني ضرّ وساوسه دسائسه الخبيثة في سبيل إيقاع أولياء الله في النصب و مكابدة الآلام ، كما في قوله : ﴿ ... إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ ﴾* *[20]** . فمسُّ الشيطان هو مسّ ضرّه على أثر دسائسه الخبيثة ، لا الإضرار مباشرةً*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر اسئله جديده

----------


## مهتاب

وين السؤال الجديد

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر السؤال الجديد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أحبك ياغلا عمري - مهتاب - الباسمي
 شكرا على االطلة الحلوة

ساطرح السؤال بعد قليل يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي المقصود في هذه الايتين الكريمتين ؟
(وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ  )
(وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ )

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

> من هو النبي المقصود في هذه الايتين الكريمتين ؟
> 
> (وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ )
> 
> (وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِكَ )



 النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله

----------


## مهتاب

النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أحبك ياغلا عمري - مهتاب 
اجابة صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية وسيتم التقييم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من النبي الذي بشرها الله بغلام بعد ان بكى حزنا من تعيير الناس اليه ؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

النبي زكريا عليه السلام 

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه اكيد صحيحه غناتي 

رمضان كريم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي بنا الكعبة المشرفة بأمر من الله ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النبي ابراهيم وابنه اسماعيل 
بس كأني مره قريت ان النبي ادم بعد بنى الكعبة
؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مثل ماقلتي حبوبه أنا بعد قريت هالشيء
بنا الكعبة المشرفة النبي إبراهيم عليه السلام وابنه اسماعيل وهذا الجواب مقتبس من موقع شيعي
والله العالم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي تعرض لمحاولة الإحراق بالنار ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( قلنا يا نار كوني بردا وسلاما على ابراهيم)
النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو صفي الله؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الرسول الاعظم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كم ولدا لسيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو النبي الذي عاصر ملكة سبأ بلقيس؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

12

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح 12 ولدا وهم 

شمعون ، لاوي ،
راوبين ، يهوذا ، يساكر ، زوبولون ، دان ، نفتالى ، جادو ، أشير 
يوسف بنامين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تزوج سيدنا يعقوب من ابنة خاله فولد يوسف ثم شقيقه
بنامين فماهو اسمها ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راحيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو النبي الذي عاصر ملكة سبأ بلقيس؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو أسم الفتى الذي أخذه موسى ( عليه السلام ) معه في
رحلته الى " مجمع البحرين " ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوشع بن نون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح سيتم التقييم لاحقا :)
سلمت يمناك عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي قال لقومه أن الله بعث لكم طالوت ملكا عليكم لينصركم على ظلم جالوت ؟ 
(وقَالَ َلهم نبيهم إِنَّ اللّه قَد بعثَ لَكم طَاُلوت ملِكًا )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو النبي المعرووف بفلان بن ....
يعرف باسم امه؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النبي داوود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> النبي داوود



 
إجابة خاطئة شكرا على المحاولة
الجواب الصحيح هو 
نبي أسمه أرميا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> من هو النبي المعرووف بفلان بن ....
> يعرف باسم امه؟؟



 
عيسى ابن مريم

انتظر التصحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انت اجابتش صحيحه خيو
معلومه حلوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو النبى الذي علمه الله لغة الطير و الحيوان؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> من هو النبى الذي علمه الله لغة الطير و الحيوان؟؟



النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي امر ابن خالته النبي لوط عليه السلام أن يسكن قرية سدوم ويدعو أهلها إلى عبادة الله وحده عزوجل ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بمكن النبي ابراهيم
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف ربي يحفظك من كل سوء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اراد الله ان يمتحن نبي من انبائه في هذه القصة فمن هو ؟
ظهر رجلان
أمام هذا النبي
خاف النبي لأنهما دخلا عليه في غير الوقت المخصص .
لهذا قال أحدهما :
لاتخف . . اننا لا نريد بك سوءً . . جئنا لتفْصِلَ في قضيتنا ، سأل
النبي بعد أن اطمأن :
وما هي ؟
قال الرجل :
ان هذا أخي عنده تسع و تسعون نعجة وعندي نعجة واحدة . .
طمع بنعجتي فطلبها مني و مع ذلك فقد كانت حجته قوية .
تأثر النبي بشدة و قال بغضب .
لقد ظلمك أخوك . . كيف يريد أن يأخذ نعجتك الوحيدة و
عنده قطيع يتألف من تسع و تسعين نعجة ؟!
استعجل النبي في الحكم ، لم يسأل الطرف الآخر عن حجته !
كان عليه أن يسال الطرفين المتخاصمين !
فجأة اختفى الخصمان ، و انتبه النبي الى خطأه ، لقد كان ذلك
امتحاناً الهياً له . ان عليه أن يسمع لكلا المتخاصمين .
عرف النبي ان الله اراد امتحانه ، فاستغفر الله لما بدر منه في عجلته
باصدار الحكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ذكرتيه في سياق الكلام
النبي داوود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

:evil:  والله 

الحين قمت بالتعديل 

ماتشوفي كنت أكتب كل النبي والنبي الاخيرة  فاتتني  :wacko: 


يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الذي قال للنبي سليمان وأخبره بوجود بلادًا كبيرة
و امة عظيمة ، وبوجود ملكة تحكمهم تجلس على عرش عظيم 
اسمها بلقيس تسجد للشمس من دون الله ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الهدهد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو النبي الذي حسد ابنائه احد اخوانهم؟؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يعقوب

----------


## حساسه بزياده

(قال يا ابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي )  عن لسان من؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

نبي الله هارون 
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> (قال يا ابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي ) عن لسان من؟؟



هارون يخاطب النبي موسى عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أختر الإجابة الصحيحة 
أين ألتقى ادم عليه السلام وحواء ببعضهما البعض عندما هبطا من الجنة إلى الارض ؟
1- في قمة جبل في جزيرة سرنديب
2-فوق جبل المروة في ارض مكّة
3-في واد مالح في البصرة قريباً من مياه الخليج
4-في ظلال جبل يدعى " عرفات "

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

-فوق جبل المروة في ارض مكّة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

خطأ حاولي مرة أخرى 
هبطت حواء فوق جبل المروة في ارض مكّة وادم هبط في مكان اخر ليبحث عنها ويتم اللقاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ظلال جبل يدعى " عرفات "

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح تم اللقاء بينمها في ظلال جبل يدعى " عرفات "
سلمت يمناك عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو النبي الذي ارسل الى أهل نينوى ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النبي يونس عليه السلام

----------


## مهتاب

الله سبحانه *أرسل* يونس *إلى أهل نينوى* يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله سبحانه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة اختي عفاف الهدى واخي مهتاب 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كم عام أستمرت دعوة النبي نوح عليه السلام ؟

----------


## عنيده

لقد استمرّ يدعو قومه مدّة 950 سنه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي عنيدة وتستحقي التقييم :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو المكان الذي رست عليه سفينة نوح عليه السلام ؟

----------


## عنيده

وقيل: الجودي هو جبل الطور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي عنيدة يعطيك الف عافية
أستوت السفينة على جبل جودي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قوم نبي من الانبياء لم ينزل عليهم العذاب لأنهم تابوا إلى الله عزوجل فمن هم ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

النبي يونس عليه السلام

----------


## مهتاب

اهل نينوى 
قوم النبي يونس عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أختي ملكة القلوب يعطيك الف عافية
إجابة صحيحة ومتكاملة أخي مهتاب سلمت يمناك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{ قَاَلت يا َأيها المَلَأ َأفتونِي فِي َأمرِي ما كُنت قَاطِعةً َأمرا حتى

تشهدونِ }

من هي المرأة التي تخاطب قومها في هذه الاية وفي اي عهد نبي من الانبياء كانت موجودة ؟

----------


## ملكه القلوب

من هي المرأة التي تخاطب قومها في هذه الاية وفي اي عهد نبي من الانبياء كانت موجودة ؟

ملكة سبأ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بلقيس ملكة سبأ حيث كانت عادله في حكمها 
ومن فطنتها انها تأخذ مشورة قومها في رسالة نبي الله سليمان 
التي بدأها ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ووو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي ملكة القلوب وعفاف الهدى تسلم الايادي

هي الملكة بلقيس في عهد النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو كفيل مريم ابنة عمران ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النبي زكريا عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو لد النبي زكريا عليه السلام؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اهلا اختي عفاف هل قصدتي بسؤالك والد أو ولد 
ننتظر تعديلك للسؤال

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يحيى

----------


## ward roza <3

النبي يحيى عليه السلام

----------

